# [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here it is Sunday and I'm about to go into withdrawls.
Someone had to have raced ;-)
Hope nobody broke anything, except records.

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll chime in.
Speaking oly of Friday Night's NEDRA activities, it was quite a scene.
Probably 2 dozen or more EV's at the races and at least 10 race EV's.
The racing EV's that I saw Friday night (until about 10:30pm) included:
* White Zombie (Wayland's 70's Datsun)
* Orange Poppy (Otmar's 914)
* Cobra EV
* Dave Cloud's Geo
* Rick Barnes' compact
* Don Crabtree's FrankenDragon electric motorcycle

Along with these there were other EV's present including:
* Viktor Tikhonov's Honda CRX
* Tim Kutscha's red 914
* The 5' diam propeller powered land buggy (raced at Woodburn a number of years ago)
* A couple of PHEV's
* My 1921 Milburn Light Electric coupe
* An electric Datsun pickup
* Rod Wilde's Gone Postal van
* Rich Rudman's Goldie(?)---didn't see it there but assumed it was there
* I'm sure there were several others

I didn't catch all the racing, but did see Tim Brehm take the White Zombie to a 12.2sec finish and later heard John Wayland come by saying that in another run the Zombie and its competitor both runed 12.0 somethings...

I also saw the electric Cobra turn something like 12.2sec in its first run using what looked like an array of DeWalt lithium packs.

I saw the aftermath of a run that Dave Cloud's car made---a situation that shut the track down for at least 30minutes and causing the loudest and fastest gas cars to have to quit racing for the evening.

It was a lot of fun, with dozens of good EV folks talking EVs.
>From the stands, the crowd was bigger than usual I thought.
And the crowd went wild with every EV that raced...wild that is until the track shut down for a half hour...I saw many folks left the track during that time.

I'm sure others can chime in with the details on all of this. And I guarantee there'll be stories.
For me, it was a peaceful drive out to the track with my dad in an old timey car that predates his age by 11 years. It was the second drag race he'd ever been to...the first being 4 years before I was born.
It was really neat quietly cruising the old electric jalopy the 12miles back home in the dark.

-Myles Twete
1921 Milburn Light Electric: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/348
-------------- Original message -------------- 
From: Mike Willmon <[email protected]> 

> Here it is Sunday and I'm about to go into withdrawls. 
> Someone had to have raced ;-) 
> Hope nobody broke anything, except records. 
> 
> Mike, 
> Anchorage, Ak. 
> 
> _______________________________________________ 
> For subscription options, see 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dave is OK I hope?

----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 19, 2007 8:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?


> I'll chime in.
> Speaking oly of Friday Night's NEDRA activities, it was quite a scene.
> Probably 2 dozen or more EV's at the races and at least 10 race EV's.
> The racing EV's that I saw Friday night (until about 10:30pm) included:
> * White Zombie (Wayland's 70's Datsun)
> * Orange Poppy (Otmar's 914)
> * Cobra EV
> * Dave Cloud's Geo
> * Rick Barnes' compact
> * Don Crabtree's FrankenDragon electric motorcycle
>
> Along with these there were other EV's present including:
> * Viktor Tikhonov's Honda CRX
> * Tim Kutscha's red 914
> * The 5' diam propeller powered land buggy (raced at Woodburn a number of 
> years ago)
> * A couple of PHEV's
> * My 1921 Milburn Light Electric coupe
> * An electric Datsun pickup
> * Rod Wilde's Gone Postal van
> * Rich Rudman's Goldie(?)---didn't see it there but assumed it was there
> * I'm sure there were several others
>
> I didn't catch all the racing, but did see Tim Brehm take the White Zombie 
> to a 12.2sec finish and later heard John Wayland come by saying that in 
> another run the Zombie and its competitor both runed 12.0 somethings...
>
> I also saw the electric Cobra turn something like 12.2sec in its first run 
> using what looked like an array of DeWalt lithium packs.
>
> I saw the aftermath of a run that Dave Cloud's car made---a situation that 
> shut the track down for at least 30minutes and causing the loudest and 
> fastest gas cars to have to quit racing for the evening.
>
> It was a lot of fun, with dozens of good EV folks talking EVs.
>>From the stands, the crowd was bigger than usual I thought.
> And the crowd went wild with every EV that raced...wild that is until the 
> track shut down for a half hour...I saw many folks left the track during 
> that time.
>
> I'm sure others can chime in with the details on all of this. And I 
> guarantee there'll be stories.
> For me, it was a peaceful drive out to the track with my dad in an old 
> timey car that predates his age by 11 years. It was the second drag race 
> he'd ever been to...the first being 4 years before I was born.
> It was really neat quietly cruising the old electric jalopy the 12miles 
> back home in the dark.
>
> -Myles Twete
> 1921 Milburn Light Electric: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/348
> -------------- Original message -------------- 
> From: Mike Willmon <[email protected]>
>
>> Here it is Sunday and I'm about to go into withdrawls.
>> Someone had to have raced ;-)
>> Hope nobody broke anything, except records.
>>
>> Mike,
>> Anchorage, Ak.
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"I also saw the electric Cobra turn something like 12.2sec in its
first run using what looked like an array of DeWalt lithium packs."

What motor is in it? What tires were used? Did it have full traction
on launch?


"I saw the aftermath of a run that Dave Cloud's car made---a situation
that shut the track down for at least 30minutes and causing the
loudest and fastest gas cars to have to quit racing for the evening."

What in the world happened?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think someone said it's a 13"dia DC motor...freakin' huge.
Very cool looking EV.
And near the end of charge, the lithium packs and their bypass reg LEDs
going off all over like a Christmas tree was very cool.
Tires: unknown.
Traction: I'd have to look at the video that I took...

-MT

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Ryan Stotts
Sent: Sunday, August 19, 2007 8:35 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?

"I also saw the electric Cobra turn something like 12.2sec in its
first run using what looked like an array of DeWalt lithium packs."

What motor is in it? What tires were used? Did it have full traction
on launch?


"I saw the aftermath of a run that Dave Cloud's car made---a situation
that shut the track down for at least 30minutes and causing the
loudest and fastest gas cars to have to quit racing for the evening."

What in the world happened?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to All,

Thanks for the reply, Myles. Most of us are still just getting home, or 
in my case, still recuperating from all the weeks of preparation 
followed by this intense two day EVent, so it's good you covered the 
details for everyone else who wasn't there.

I'll correct just a few points...



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >I'll chime in.
> >Speaking oly of Friday Night's NEDRA activities, it was quite a scene.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all

I don't have the time or energy to get a full report
in just yet but thought I'd throw something out for
people to chew on.

I didn't get home till after 4PM Sunday and crashed
harder than Clouds car into the side of my couch when
I got home 8^o I didn't see the run when the car
crashed but Dave feels the tires broke loose as they
forgot to lower the tire pressure before hitting the
track. Truly a bummer as the car had some real pep
which caused it to break he tires when it was slammed
with the full voltage.

On top of the EV's that were able to show up that have
been noted there were some big EV'ers that made the
trip. Gadget made it up as did Ken from KTA and it
was cool to get to put a face to the posts.

Jay Donnaway made it down (after a break tending to
his families needs of a new baby and life style
change)and was the winner of the raffle motor. I
heard that Roy's going to be helping Jay finish his
conversion this week (hopefully) so it sounds like Jay
won't have two of my motors just sitting in his garage
8^o

Anyway far more stories and sub-plots to write then I
have time for this morning, but I'll try and get more
out tonight.

Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric




____________________________________________________________________________________
Moody friends. Drama queens. Your life? Nope! - their life, your story. Play Sims Stories at Yahoo! Games.
http://sims.yahoo.com/ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
I had a great time on Friday, actually quite a few more cars there than I had expected.

For the record I ran twice with very consistent times. About 22.4 seconds right at 60 mph. This is with 144V of Optimas and a Curtis 1231C controller driving a 9 inch Advanced DC. I suspect that if I had a Zilla I'd probably knock at least 2-3 seconds off of this.

Regards,
Chris Brune


> In addition to the above, Plasma Boy Racing team member Chris Brune 
> raced his Honda...

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris, you're running a clutchless manual according to 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/342 , right? How many gears did you use, 
and if more than one, how much time do you suppose it took to shift?

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Chris Brune" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, August 20, 2007 2:15 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?


> Hi,
> I had a great time on Friday, actually quite a few more cars there than I 
> had expected.
>
> For the record I ran twice with very consistent times. About 22.4 seconds 
> right at 60 mph. This is with 144V of Optimas and a Curtis 1231C 
> controller driving a 9 inch Advanced DC. I suspect that if I had a Zilla 
> I'd probably knock at least 2-3 seconds off of this.
>
> Regards,
> Chris Brune
>
>
>> In addition to the above, Plasma Boy Racing team member Chris Brune
>> raced his Honda...
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/19/2007 10:38:31 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] write


Yes, the best race of the entire weekend had to be this race Myles is 
talking about! He's right on about the ET, as both White Zombie and the 
super hot gen. 3 Mazda turbo RX7 ran 12.0 ETs. A video of this shoot-out 
will be up and the Plasma Boy Racing web site's video page. It started 
with the burn-outs...the Mazda was LOUD and put on an impressive tire 
burn that had folks cheering in the stands, or was it Tim's l-o-n-g tire 
burn in White Zombie that had everyone cheering? In any EVent, the 
dualing burn-outs were terrific, followed by near identical launches, 
followed by near identical ramp-ups to speed, followed by a photo finish 
at the end! Final ETs were 12.056 for WZ and 12.062 for the turbo RX7.

---------------------------------------------------------------

that was a good story John, but which car was the first to the finish line 
and won the race?????????????????/




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to All,



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> that was a good story John, but which car was the first to the finish line
> and won the race?????????????????/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----Original Message-----
From: John Wayland <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 21 Aug 2007 8:32 am

Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?



>>Snip, Snip...
but after the race everyone was gathered around
the EV and not a soul was around the same-old-thing Mustang.
<< Snip Snip...

See Ya.....John Wayland



I couldn't agree more! Everywhere I go in Tweety it is a car show. Of 
course that is because it is such a funny looking thing but the real 
interest begins after the most comon first question: "How fast does it 
go?"

The answer to that question becomes more important and more suprising 
to the crowd after they discover it is total electric. Most exclaim 
they did not know it was possible to go that fast with electric. 
Everything they have ever experienced in an EV has been slow; golf 
carts, wheel chairs, airport carts... Never a highway electric car.

That is why you will never see a car trying to get around a slow 
Tweety, but you will rouinely see cars trying to keep up just to see 
what that silly looking thing is that just blew their doors off.

Nothing is a more convincing testiment to EV's than witnessed 
performance. You can talk all day long and get smiling nods, but no 
one is convinced. It is when they see it that it all becomes real.

Ken


________________________________________________________________________
AOL now offers free email to everyone. Find out more about what's free 
from AOL at AOL.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John,

As I've said before the most fun in EV drag racing for me is watching 
the fear in the driver's (or rider's) eyes when they are facing the 
prospect of getting beat by the Energizer bunny. Denis took out an 1100 
Suzuki and a Hayabusa on consecutive runs, one lifted the front wheel 
at the line, and one missed two shifts. They had to use a technicality 
from the rulebook to beat him. A few weeks before I ran a 22.53 sec 
1/4 mile in the Electropolitan but did an awesome 1 wheeled burnout 
(luckily on the side of my opponent who was in a hopped up rice burning 
car) and he redlighted by a mile. I laughed all the way down the track, 
(a very long time). This is the true joy of EV racing for me. Having 
smart a__ racers who think they know it all be forced to face something 
UNPREDICTABLE that they don't understand, unlike their ridiculous rev 
limiters, trans locks, launch boxes, computers, etc... all of which are 
designed to take the guess work and uncontrollable variables out of 
racing.




Shawn




-----Original Message-----
From: John Wayland <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 21 Aug 2007 9:32 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?



Hello to All,



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> that was a good story John, but which car was the first to the finish
> line
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John Wayland wrote:
> 
> > On Saturday night, in our first run of the night, we went up against a
> > bright red Pro Stock style Mustang. It was a bodacious looking car with
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/21/2007 6:34:00 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


Jim, this is heads up racing, not bracket racing (thank goodness). It's 
all about the car, not the driver, so reaction time, red-light...no 
red-light, posturing and tricks to confuse the other guy, etc., all 
don't matter....it's whoever gets the best ET that wins, which I 
included in your referenced in those quotes from me:

----------------------------------------------------

John, let me remind you, I was racing at the local drag strip before your 
parents were putting diapers on you.

You may be able to mislead most of the people on the list but not me. Tell 
it like it happened, your driver was sleeping on the line and the Mazda kicked 
your cars butt...........plain and simple..........right??? don't lie, tell 
the truth.

The old man....................still the quickest yada, yada, yada.....

P.S. you almost got that one by me but I can still read.




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John, let me remind you, I was racing at the local drag strip before your
> parents were putting diapers on you.
>
> You may be able to mislead most of the people on the list but not me. Tell
> it like it happened, your driver was sleeping on the line and the Mazda kicked
> your cars butt...........plain and simple..........right??? don't lie, tell
> the truth.
>
> The old man....................still the quickest yada, yada, yada.....
>
> P.S. you almost got that one by me but I can still read.


Hi Jim,

I think you are barking up the wrong tree here. First of all, WZ is running on an open drags night, and there is absolutely nothing at stake. None of the spectators, which I am one of the most frequent ones, can even see the end of the track because of the way it is laid out with a bridge over the top about halfway down. In fact the racers often can't see the end of the track themselves because it is only marked by a couple of cones at the end. They often guess as to when they should lift. There is never an indication of who crossed the line first. You get a clear view of the launch, and from the score board you can see each racers reaction time. As the cars dissapear out of view your eyes switch over to the score boards where they change over to each drivers trap speed and finally their final ETs. We all have to wait for the ETs to be posted to know who won the race.

Perhaps on the time slips there is a line that indicates who crossed the line first, although I am not sure one way or the other on that. Of all the races I've been to I've never seen any indication of who crossed first.

Also, Tim usually has some of the better reaction times, perhaps because he doesn't have a clutch to slow him down.

damon
_________________________________________________________________
Discover the new Windows Vista
http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?q=windows+vista&mkt=en-US&form=QBRE

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > John, let me remind you, I was racing at the local
> > drag strip before your
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jim;

THANKS! You said it! Better than I coulda. Ya know if ALL these parties 
throwing grenades at each other were to sit down at, lets say, that Mexican 
Place we used to go to, near Johns in PDX? Over a good dinner, spirits 
flowing, all thse differences would be settled out in good spirit! I would 
be happy to pick up the tab, EVen. After a afternoon with the trak RENTED 
for All the EV's in question to RUN, get out there and test 'n tune, a bit 
too.After having all the cars flown in in my chartered cargo jet, from 
Fedex, with Lister Rob Neighbors driving ? No 1000 plus trailer halls! I can 
dream, still?

Like the guy said in LA" Can't we all get along"?Without the verbal 
beating up? Was that BEFORE LAPD beat the S*** out of him?Will the beatings 
continue until morale improves?

From Afar

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Husted" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>

>


> > --- [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> John, let me remind you, I was racing at the local............
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Marty,
Yes you are correct I am running clutchless manual transmission. For both races I started in 2nd and went to 3rd and then to 4th gears. I would say it takes about 1-2 seconds to shift gears.

The above is why when anyone who asks me I do not recommend a clutchless design.

Regards,
Chris Brune


-------------- Original message ----------------------
From: "Marty Hewes" <[email protected]>
> Chris, you're running a clutchless manual according to 
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/342 , right? How many gears did you use, 
> and if more than one, how much time do you suppose it took to shift?
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Chris Brune" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, August 20, 2007 2:15 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> > I had a great time on Friday, actually quite a few more cars there than I 
> > had expected.
> >
> > For the record I ran twice with very consistent times. About 22.4 seconds 
> > right at 60 mph. This is with 144V of Optimas and a Curtis 1231C 
> > controller driving a 9 inch Advanced DC. I suspect that if I had a Zilla 
> > I'd probably knock at least 2-3 seconds off of this.
> >
> > Regards,
> > Chris Brune
> >
> >
> >> In addition to the above, Plasma Boy Racing team member Chris Brune
> >> raced his Honda...
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> > 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all'
Well I am finally home and rested afer the trip to the
Nationals. WOW I feel sorry for all who do not make
the trip to see these EVents and meet the wonderful
people at them. As some of you know I was the
transportation for the Cobra 2 sic. The owner,
builder and driver Mike Kaydie had made two attempts
to drive from San Diego and it looked like he was not
going to make it in time for the Nationals, something
he really wanted to do. He is a member of our local
EAA and knew I had trailered my Lightning BugEV up to
Oregon for the Wayland Invitationals so he called me
and asked if I could take his cobra there for the
races. I agreed and he, my wife(gotta love a woman
who goes to the races with you) and I set out
wednesday night at about 10 pm. we drove pretty much
streight through and arrived at the Motel 6 by PIR
Thur night. we got a good nights sleep and went to
the photo shoot and breakfast at the Village Inn by
John Wayland's. 
We returned to the Juice Bar and FT, Roy and John took
a look at the Cobra from a tech inspector point of
view. First of all Mike was still putting it together
the day we left so there are many things that need
work and we wanted all the help we could get. there
were a few obvious things so we went to home depot the
EV builders handy helper and got some stuff for
additional battery hold downs (john donated some parts
too) The charger needed to be set up a little
differently to get JUICE from the famous juice bar and
with that done charging commenced. Fri day eve John
led a caravan to PIR and the real inspection was on. 
Everything was going along well untill the inspector
noticed that the lexan panel separating the driver
compartment from the batteries didn't meet spec nor
did it fill the area completely so I ran over to Lowes
th EV builders back up handy helper qnd got a sheet of
metal, some shears, poprivits and a poprivit gun to
make some last minute adjustments. Passed inspection
due to lobbing from John Wayland and an understanding
tech inspector. Mike hit the track and made three
runs all in the low 13's and just under 100 mph. not
bad for a virgin car and driver. Saturday we were
both back at the breakfast with lots of EV's and lots
if interested folks looking and likeing. Then Mike and
the car went to John's while my wife and I went to the
forest products museum by way of the MAX. I got to
PIR early in hopes that the car would be there so it
could get insome early runs but it was no where to be
seen. John arrived along with most of the other EV's.
What happened? My phone went dead so I couldn't even
call to find out what was going on. John said that
Marco, Tim, Jim and others had worked all day
modifying some wheelie bars to help Mike out but he
still was not there by the time it began to rain. I
finally used John's phone to talk to Mike but by this
time the track had been closed so I returned to
Wayland's, just as I arrived Mike had recieved a call
that the track had re-opened but my wife and I had to
go to work Monday and just couldn't stay any longer. 
we loaded up and drove the next 24 hours to get home
so we could go to work yesterday. wouldn't it be
wonderful if we didnt have to work to support our EVs.
We will return and I will get my trike running so all
can drive it but for now we will have to be satisfied
with our local 1/8 th mile track. Just as I was
leaving I talked to Brian Hall and we discussed a So
Cal race. I know the predominance of EV's are in the
NE but would some of you come to a so cal venue if we
could set it up---maybey something like the NHRA
winter nationals at Pamona? These EVents are worth
all the time trouble and expense.. You really are
missing out on a major benifit of EV ownership if you
don't make it to some of them.

kEVs




It really is worth the time and expense


> --- Chris Brune <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Marty,
> > Yes you are correct I am running clutchless manual
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/21/2007 9:10:00 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


Perhaps on the time slips there is a line that indicates who crossed the 
line first, although I am not sure one way or the other on that. Of all the 
races I've been to I've never seen any indication of who crossed first.

---------------------------------------------------

Doesn't your track have a win light at the end to show everyone who crossed 
the line first.?



************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> From: [email protected]
> Date: Tue, 21 Aug 2007 15:58:43 -0400
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Anyone heard from the NEDRA Nationals?
>
> In a message dated 8/21/2007 9:10:00 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time,
> [email protected] writes:
>
>
> Perhaps on the time slips there is a line that indicates who crossed the
> line first, although I am not sure one way or the other on that. Of all t=
he
> races I've been to I've never seen any indication of who crossed first.
>
> ---------------------------------------------------
>
> Doesn't your track have a win light at the end to show everyone who cross=
ed
> the line first.?

Not that I have ever noticed and I just reviewed some videos from the Plama=
boyracing site and did not see any either.

damon
_________________________________________________________________
Connect to the next generation of MSN Messenger
http://imagine-msn.com/messenger/launch80/default.aspx?locale=3Den-us&sourc=
e=3Dwlmailtagline

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/21/2007 10:47:44 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:


Like the guy said in LA" Can't we all get along"?Without the verbal 
beating up? Was that BEFORE LAPD beat the S*** out of him?Will the beatings 
continue until morale improves?

>From Afar

Bob

---------------------------------

ya Bob, we need to teach these kids a lesson.

Jim




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to All,

Man...I got home from work today to find this post from Jim:

> 
>You may be able to mislead most of the people on the list but not me. 
>


In the context of my report on how the NEDRA Nationals and our car's 
performance went, what part was 'misleading'?


>Tell it like it happened, your driver was sleeping on the line and the Mazda kicked 
>your cars butt...........plain and simple..........right??? don't lie, tell 
>the truth.
> 
>

OK, since you asked....with the actual time slip in hand, this is what 
happened:

(1) Left lane, White Zombie...Right lane, a tweaked gen III turbo Mazda RX7

(2) As to 'my driver' sleeping on the line, I don't think so! Left lane 
R/T .160, right lane R/T .289 
Looks like the other guy was asleep, not Tim!

(3) As to the Mazda kicking my car's butt...again, I don't think so!

Left lane 1/8 mile 7.603, right lane 1/8 mile 7.729
White Zombie is ahead in the 1/8 mile.

Left lane 1/4 mile 12.056, right lane 1/4 mile 12.062
White Zombie wins in the 1/4 mile.

(4) One more thing....first car across the finish line as indicated on 
the time slip....Left 1st!

> 
>P.S. you almost got that one by me but I can still read.
> 
> 
>

Hopefully, you can read all the above.

Once again, what part was 'misleading'?



See Ya....John Wayland

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 8/21/2007 11:02:13 P.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:
Hello to All,

Man...I got home from work today to find this post from Jim:

> 
>You may be able to mislead most of the people on the list but not me. 
>


In the context of my report on how the NEDRA Nationals and our car's 
performance went, what part was 'misleading'?


>Tell it like it happened, your driver was sleeping on the line and the 
Mazda kicked 
>your cars butt...........plain and simple..........right??? don't lie, 
tell 
>the truth.
> 
>

OK, since you asked....with the actual time slip in hand, this is what 
happened:

(1) Left lane, White Zombie...Right lane, a tweaked gen III turbo Mazda RX7

(2) As to 'my driver' sleeping on the line, I don't think so! Left lane 
R/T .160, right lane R/T .289 
Looks like the other guy was asleep, not Tim!

(3) As to the Mazda kicking my car's butt...again, I don't think so!

Left lane 1/8 mile 7.603, right lane 1/8 mile 7.729
White Zombie is ahead in the 1/8 mile.

Left lane 1/4 mile 12.056, right lane 1/4 mile 12.062
White Zombie wins in the 1/4 mile.

(4) One more thing....first car across the finish line as indicated on 
the time slip....Left 1st!

> 
>P.S. you almost got that one by me but I can still read.
> 
> 
>

Hopefully, you can read all the above.

Once again, what part was 'misleading'?



See Ya....John Wayland 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OK John you got me again I gave you "too much" credit, if you read your 
original post you will notice that you never said the words "won the race". Even 
though you went quicker and faster you could have lost the race with a late 
driver.
Like I said before no budys perffect.

Jim...........you know who.

You are very good at manipulating words, but I see now you didn't this time.

P.S. congratulations on the win.




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

